# Can anyone shed some light on this for me?



## BlytheC (Mar 22, 2011)

Well well where to start I was diagnosed about 2 months ago right after I quit smoking with Hashimotos disease... Who would of known I thought I was just having anxiety from not smoking... I am 24 yrs old and this was a shock to me however if you would say I am " the poster child" for this disease I have had every one of the symptoms for as long as I can remember... I have these labs and wanted to know if anyone could explain them to me... Also I had an ultrasound done...I am currently on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine.... I feel no difference I know that the dr says it takes 8 weeks but I have gotten to the point where I can't make it thru a work day without a nap, someone please give me some pointers or advice.... the " brain fog" has become sooooo bad that I can't even remember eating lunch, or making a phone call...
They said I had acute thyroiditis my ultrasound was right lobe measured 3.7 x 1.5 x 1.4 then my left was 3.7x1.6x1.5 and my isthmus measured 2-3mm....
TSH 3rd generation 10.97
Thyrogloblin antibodies >3000 (ref. Range <20)
thyroid peroxidase antibodies >1000 ( ref. Range <35)
I have an entire page of other things and the only one that stands out to me is the AST (whatever that is ) is at 29 ( ref range 10-30)
Can someone please help me, I'm overwhelmed stressed and just plain confused!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Could you post your thyroid labs - your TSH, free T3 and free T4? It will make it easier to help you.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your TSH is quite high which indicates you are hypothyroid. You have both antibodies quite elevated which indicates your thryroid is having an autoimmune response. Those two things combined are the same things my doctor used to also diagnose me with Hashimotos.

50 mcg of Levothyroxine is a low but pretty normal starting dose. You don't say how long you have been on it. I also couldn't make it through my work day without wanting to collapse everytime I sat down after 12:00 noon so I know exactly what you are talking about.

My experience was I started to feel improvement around 12 days after I started the medication. I had some better days and my time of "collapse" started to stretch out to later in the day. All my symptoms continued to improve for another 2 weeks, then seemed to level out for two weeks and then I went in for my first blood draw and my increase in medication.

Hang in there...it will get better and you can feel well again. If you have been on the Levothyroxine for 8 weeks already and feel nothing, you need to get back to the doctor pronto and get some more blood work and find out why.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BlytheC said:


> Well well where to start I was diagnosed about 2 months ago right after I quit smoking with Hashimotos disease... Who would of known I thought I was just having anxiety from not smoking... I am 24 yrs old and this was a shock to me however if you would say I am " the poster child" for this disease I have had every one of the symptoms for as long as I can remember... I have these labs and wanted to know if anyone could explain them to me... Also I had an ultrasound done...I am currently on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine.... I feel no difference I know that the dr says it takes 8 weeks but I have gotten to the point where I can't make it thru a work day without a nap, someone please give me some pointers or advice.... the " brain fog" has become sooooo bad that I can't even remember eating lunch, or making a phone call...
> They said I had acute thyroiditis my ultrasound was right lobe measured 3.7 x 1.5 x 1.4 then my left was 3.7x1.6x1.5 and my isthmus measured 2-3mm....
> TSH 3rd generation 10.97
> Thyrogloblin antibodies >3000 (ref. Range <20)
> ...


Welcome to the board!










On the ultra-sound; any nodules noted? Your thyroglobulin antibodies are through the roof. This combined with hihg TPO could (note the word could) indicate cancer.

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

For that reason, I would like to encourage you to find out more about that sonogram and also to push for RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) because sonograms do have limitations.

Here is probably what happened w/ the smoking.
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/94/4/1324

It does take 8 weeks for the T4 to build up at which point, you should get labs so do can increase med if needed.

It would be a very good thing for us to see all your test results and the ranges. We must have the ranges. Surely the doctor did your FREE T3 and FREE T4?

Do you have swollen lymph nodes in the neck/clavicle area?


----------

